# Appearance (tattoos)



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

How likely would it be that a department would refuse to hire someone with full sleeve tattoos? Right now, I have no tats but I've been dying to get some (lots) for ages. I've been looking around the 'net and found some info about a department refusing to hire someone because they had visible tats. I also read about a group of officers bringing their department to court because they were forced to cover their tats. The officers lost that case. I believe there is a problem with these decisions because on every website I have been to that has offered public jobs, it says that they do not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, *color*, ethnicity, religion or for *any* other reason.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

I would consider full arm tatt's a little excessive, especially if you're 100% set on a LE career. Remember, you could always get them after you're on the job... maybe.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

put one on your forehead asshole. you are what we need representing law enforcement. LOTS OF THEM


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

My department forces you to cover your tattoos. If you have a small one, you can cover it with a small patch the same color as you skin. If you have an arm full of tats, than you have to wear long sleeves to cover them. If you refuse, it can be considered insubordination. If nothing else, you'll be placed in some sort of position where you won't have contact with the public.

As far as the discrimination thing, tattoos have nothing to do with ethnicity or religion or sexual preference.

If you have to get them, put them someplace where the sun don't shine!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

94c said:


> put one on your forehead asshole. you are what we need representing law enforcement. LOTS OF THEM


don't hold back, tell us how u really feel.:-D


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Departments regularly restrict makeup, hair length, coloring, facial hair, etc.

Don't get the tattoos or don't be a cop.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I know plenty of cops with tats but I would hesitate on getting anything past your elbows. Whether it's right or not, you will be perseved as unprofessional. As long as your tats are covered by a short sleeve shirt and arent swastikas or lines from Ice T's "copkilla" you should be ok.


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

lol 94c. Personally I have 3 tats. One is on my right upper arm and the other 2 are on each forearm. there not small but there not a sleeve either. I went for a "captains panel" before I got hired as a Cadet and the capt,lt,etc saw it and didn't say anything to me. There are alot of officers who have them during the summer time you will see them. I'm not to sure on getting the whole sleeve thing done, I think you might be better off doing what delta said and get them after you get on the job. The academy instructors are probably going to give me shit about it but hey thats life.

Good luck


----------



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

94c said:


> put one on your forehead asshole. you are what we need representing law enforcement. LOTS OF THEM


I see we have an internet tough guy on our hands. How wonderful.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

bpmull said:


> I see we have an internet tough guy on our hands. How wonderful.


I think he is trying to say is that Police have enough problems without some guy with full sleeve tattoos walking up to a car and speaking to the public.


----------



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> I think he is trying to say is that Police have enough problems without some guy with full sleeve tattoos walking up to a car and speaking to the public.


I honestly don't see why there would be a problem with that. I am under the impression that today's society has become more understanding and has accepted a person's ideas, choices and differences.

Those in charge of hiring are always claiming they do not discriminate. I want to know why they feel like not hiring someone based on the fact a potential canidate has tattoos is not discrimination.

They also claim they want diversity to represent the different groups of people in the population. Guess what? There are people out there with lots of tattoos, why not represent them?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

bpmull said:


> I want to know why they feel like not hiring someone based on the fact a potential canidate has tattoos is not discrimination.


Because you weren't born that way, you chose to do it. And with choices , come consequences. Why not let every male police officer have a ponytail if they want? Because it doesn't look professional.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Exactly. Nose rings? Green hair? Where does it stop? You are supposed to look PROFESSIONAL and represent your Department.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

bbelichick said:


> I think he is trying to say is that Police have enough problems without some guy with full sleeve tattoos walking up to a car and speaking to the public.


Why , I have a large tribal that covers from my wrist to my elbow. No complaints from any one about it when they stare at it while I hand them a citation.
With everythng there is a limit as to what is acceptable. My tribal tat has not been an issue, if it where a naked women riding a john Holmes special, I could see a problem with it. As for the rest of my ink all except two can be coverd by a short sleeve shirt. The feds would not take me because of Tats, my PD never asked.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I would definatley try to hide it during the applicant process to avoid any prejudicial reactions. They expect an applicant to look and act a certain way to get the job. But, once you get on your allowed to become a sloppy mess looking like a duffel bag with a size 60 duty belt. I would wait until you get on before getting any more tatts.


----------



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> Exactly. Nose rings? Green hair? Where does it stop? You are supposed to look PROFESSIONAL and represent your Department.


I understand that you would have to look professional. Tattoos can easily be covered with long sleeve shirts. I would have absolutely no problem doing this. Nose rings and all that other shit can not be covered. It just seems to me that just because of the tattoos, people are not being accepted for a job when they don't even have to be an issue (because they can be covered).


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

There is about 95% of your body to tattoo that won't be visible when wearing a short-sleeve uniform shirt, I don't see the need to ink the remaining 5% if you want to be a cop.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

once you get on your allowed to become a sloppy mess looking like a duffel bag with a size 60 duty belt. I would wait until you get on before getting any more tattoos.


Personally I would be more "offended" by an officer that looks like that then with an officer who has tattoos. I'm not saying to get sleeved out, but I don't think tattoos in good taste should be a big deal. IMHO


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Boston Police has a guy who has dreadlocks and he really looks professional NOT!!! Personally I would have no problem with officers having a tattoo so long as you dont have it all over where the public can see it. No Dennis Rodman's or Mike Tyson's need apply:vcop: :vcop: :vcop: :vcop: :vcop: :vcop: :vcop:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

bpmull said:


> it says that they do not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, *color*, ethnicity, religion or for *any* other reason.


Are you seriously trying to argue that you have a constitutionally protected right to have a tattoo?

Color, does not mean I can go cover myself in lime green highlighter and say if I get in trouble its discrimination.

Religion maybe, _maybe,_ but I don't know of any that require tattoos on the forearm or neck.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> There is about 95% of your body to tattoo that won't be visible when wearing a short-sleeve uniform shirt, I don't see the need to ink the remaining 5% _if you want to be a cop_.


Well said!!


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey its my 5 % to tattoo not some politically correct over sensative sh#t heads 5 %. .......With that said it is also my choice to take the chance that I would not be hired for the job. I fall on both side of this discussion. I have many tattoo's and I am on the job. Some of my work shows while i am in short sleeves. It has not been a problem. Also I would like to think that my stuff is not offensive or in poor taste. But i knew along time ago I wanted to be a Police Officer and I still got inked. My choice, my problem no matter what the outcome of an interview. If you want to be a Police Officer get used to having a person criticise everthing about you from waist size to facial hair to tattoo's to gold teeth. Welcome to the real world where it is not fair or right or neat. Just do your job live your life and be the best person you can all else falls in line ..eventually.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I see male cops and firefighters all the time in the greater Boston area with tattoos, earrings, and dreadlocks. I guess when you are in the union you can do anything. I for one feel that a paramilitary look should be the standard for law enforcement and if you dont like it than choose a diffferent field. Like they teach in the academy, YOUR PRESENCE is often your first tool in the use of force continuum. If you look like a professional, you'll more often than not be treated like one.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

DVET1979 said:


> I see male cops and firefighters all the time in the greater Boston area with tattoos, earrings, and dreadlocks. I guess when you are in the union you can do anything. I for one feel that a paramilitary look should be the standard for law enforcement and if you dont like it than choose a diffferent field. Like they teach in the academy, YOUR PRESENCE is often your first tool in the use of force continuum. If you look like a professional, you'll more often than not be treated like one.


DVET,
How many guys did you know in the military that did not have Tattoo's that would show past a short sleeve?


----------



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> Are you seriously trying to argue that you have a constitutionally protected right to have a tattoo?
> 
> Color, does not mean I can go cover myself in lime green highlighter and say if I get in trouble its discrimination.
> 
> Religion maybe, _maybe,_ but I don't know of any that require tattoos on the forearm or neck.


Where did I say anything about constitutionally protected rights? I'm just repeating back what they wrote in terms of hiring employees. And maybe they should be more specific about the term "color" because without an explanation, it is up for interpretation.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Those specific words, amongst others, are words that describe where a person cannot be discriminated against as you pointed out. They are constitutionally protected. Now, if you are extending "color" to include color added to one's skin via tattoo, that would lead to a constitutionally protected tattoo or "color" as you are arguing.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

bpmull said:


> Where did I say anything about constitutionally protected rights? I'm just repeating back what they wrote in terms of hiring employees. And maybe they should be more specific about the term "color" because without an explanation, it is up for interpretation.


I'm pretty sure that Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, which offers the protection you speak of, did not intend the term "color" to include tattoos.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> There is about 95% of your body to tattoo that won't be visible when wearing a short-sleeve uniform shirt, I don't see the need to ink the remaining 5% if you want to be a cop.


I agree! It's one thing to have a couple of tattoos, nothing loud. But if you have tattoos that make people think you're either a ex-convivt or a Hell's Angel's member, thats a bit much.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If you want to have weekends and summers off, apply to be a TEACHER.

If piercings, long hair, facial jewelry and bizarre hair colors are important to your concept of "self", apply to be an ANARCHIST or other SCUMBAG.

If communist/socialist/national socialist/marxist political ideologies are dear to your heart, run for office as a DEMOCRAT.

If tatoos are your passion (like more than several small tats in discrete places), then apply to be a BIKER, SAILOR, WRESTLER, or MAORI TRIBESMAN.

If any of the above are important to you...DO NOT APPLY TO BE A COP. If your need to distinguish yourself from the herd (of lemmings) by displaying mega-tats is so great, you probably do not have the psychological make-up to be a cop. 

Being a police officer means you have already distinguished yourself from the lemmings. If you need to distinguish yourself from other cops, you could always be a "neat guy" (swat, sert, dive, etc.), an investigator, a boss, or by the quality of work you do.

Full sleeve/body tats are a statement....of vanity, and I don't think vanity is what police work is about...perhaps a job at "Chippendales" or some such venue would be more appropriate for those who view themselves as a "living canvas".

Of course, you could always use those "temporary tattoos" on you days off...:grin:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

well said!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I have 3 tattoo's on me and all but one cannot be visible in a short sleave. I have Polish text on the inner side of my fore arm in white that says "courage, honor, strength"..i chose white ink not just because i am a pale bastard but because i knew that it was looked down upon in most LE jobs. Having it in white makes it far less visible. The rest of my tats are in black and like i said cannot be seen.
I would take the advice of the other officers here and just wait until you get hired.


----------

